# Orvis sportcoats



## fashion_victim (Dec 23, 2004)

I am wondering what folks think about Orvis' sportcoats? I was specifically looking at their wrinkle-free gingham jacket (I don't really have need for a non-wrinkle, but the price seemed good), and the corduroy. Does anyone have any experience with these coats, or wisdom about Orvis' jackets in general? Thanks! 

The gingham:


The cord:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, I have to say that you held out for a long time to make your first post. 

The Orvis gingham is okay, but as you know it's a cotton/poly blend. The blend isn't so bad in itself, especially for a intensive summer wear, but the full lining defeats some of the purpose of the light jacket. The cord jacket is probably better though I dislike the pre-patched elbows. And, at that price, you're getting awfully close to an O'Connells cord 3/2 sack.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

I get a million Orvis catalogues a year, and I think their stuff is overpriced, even though their ceo describes many things as "the world's best."


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I thrifted a mint condition Orvis tweed herringbone. This jacket is definitely top of the line, heavyweight, and barely any shoulder. I'm very impressed. I can tell why they are so expensive


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> I get a million Orvis catalogues a year, and I think their stuff is overpriced, even though their ceo describes many things as "the world's best."


My thoughts exactly. Always seems like the type of brand I'd like to dispose of income with, but the only thing I've ever walked away with was a Barbour coat & liner, and that was before discovering bestincountry.uk.

It's not like Filson where the stuff is built to industrial specs or Bill's where you feel like you're experiencing the life's work of a khaki fanatic. It's just L.L. Bean without the affordable staples.

I'd follow Cards' advice and seek your fortune elsewhere (unless you happen to live where I live; 15 minutes from the Orvis outlet where tweeds can be had for $99 on the right day! In that case: pounce)


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I hope you understand that on a scale of quality/price with Oxxford,Brioni,Kiton on the top and Haggar on the bottom, Orvis is closer to the bottom than the top. I wouldn't describe it as high quality or expensive. It may be a decent value for what it is, but it certainly does not qualify as "high quality" on an objective rating system. There is a rating of companies over on Style Forum. Check it out. I don't recall Orvis as even getting a mention.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a 3/2 tweed from them that I like though I think it's a little boxy in the shoulders.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Re: Orvis haters, I would disagree, to an extent.

My Orvis HT SC is a staple. So many times, I'm stuck betwixt which jacket, aside from the navy blazer, will work, and that Orvis HT sack SC in blue, purchased on sale for $150, nearly always delivers. I recently thrifted a pair of Orvis heavy wool trousers that are now go-to in frigid weather, thick, warm and indestructible. And their sheared beaver ambassador hat cannot, in my judgment, be beaten for style and comfort in cold weather.

For my money, Orvis has a certain style and flair that goes beyond Bean but with the same, or better, practicality. Their GTH selection is as outstanding as it is unpredictable. Just bought two pair of red cashmere blend socks for a bit of nothing that I have high hopes for--if they are like everything else I've bought from Orvis, they will be as comfortable and nice three years from now as they are today.

Yes, the Barbour and the Alden and a lot of other stuff they offer is overpriced. But they also have a lot of stuff you just can't find anywhere else, and it is always, in my experience, high quality. Don't sell Orvis short.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Orvis caters to the well-nourished sportsman, so I take a 40 in their sportcoats, and a 42 in almost everyone elses's. And I'm not svelte.

So bear that in mind if you're looking at the jackets.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I have the Orvis gingham jacket, bought on ebay last summer. I like it fairly well and wore it several times over the summer. If it were to be ruined or lost I don't know that I would replace it at the full cost.

Also have a tweed jacket from Orvis that I like very well.

As for the corduroy, I have the one from O'Connell's and love it, I would absolutely recommend it and its only $45 more than the one from Orvis.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Orvis caters to the well-nourished sportsman, so I take a 40 in their sportcoats, and a 42 in almost everyone elses's. And I'm not svelte.
> 
> So bear that in mind if you're looking at the jackets.


 I have an Orvis tweed 3/2 sack, but it wasn't big at all, pretty true to size actually. Though, most of the posts I've read here definitely agree with you.



Beefeater said:


> I have a 3/2 tweed from them that I like though I think it's a little boxy in the shoulders.


This is my experience also. Tweed is very thick, a bit spongy though.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've purchased three of their tweed shooting jackets, a corduroy jacket and one of their minimally constructed canvas (Rhino-hide, I think they called it) sport jackets. While I have enjoyed, and continue to enjoy the tweeds, the corduroy jacket was so poorly made and presented such an odd fit that I returned it immediately. The canvas sport coat was advertised as being washable...it really shouldn't have been promoted as being such. After it's first trip through the washer, it was not what I considered to be wearable and it was off to the Goodwill Store with my Rhino-hide coat!


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I think Orvis is one of those companies where image takes precedent over substance. Their fishing gear is what made them, but they've morphed into a drygoods purveyor. I think you'll get better quality, better service, at places like Press and O'Connells, stores that don't sell looks, but sell clothing.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Patrick06790 said:


> Orvis caters to the well-nourished sportsman, so I take a 40 in their sportcoats, and a 42 in almost everyone elses's. And I'm not svelte.


This is true. There is an Orvis outlet near where I often shop. I looked around and discovered that it is not the place for a slim athlete. Even so, I bought a nice-looking shirt that my tailor was able to alter to fit me. My one experience confirms the views of those who say Orvis is much concerned with image. I had just come from a board meeting of a cultural institution and was dressed in high-image-factor garments. They were certainly nice to me at Orvis.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

They have always been excellent for rods, reels, etc. I have an Orvis Wes Jordan fly rod that I inherited from my dad which is superb, I use it a lot, and a few nice reels. Once a mail order company, with maybe one retail store in Vermont, they started opening retail stores in the 80s, I think, and greatly expanded their clothing line, from hunting and fishing clothing to a kind of English country life-inspired look (country as opposed to rural). Made in England morphed into "imported." The kind of cachet associated by some with fly fishing and bird shooting remains in their ad copy, and informs many of their designs, e.g., you can buy breeks and Norfolk jackets, but much of their stuff is now rather mediocre in execution. The existence of many outlet stores speaks for itself. They still sell some very nice stuff, for sure, but you pay up for the cachet. On sale, why not? but for full retail it seems pricey for what it really is.


----------



## Mazama (May 21, 2009)

My experience with Orvis clothing - since the mid-70s - has been mixed. Shirts have been excellent and most casual pants have been good to excellent. But the tailored clothing I've purchased - better trousers and sports jackets - have been poorly constructed of mediocre fabric and, in some cases, quite oddly sized and all were returned.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I have six Orvis jackets, 3 corduroy and 3 Harris Tweed, all 3/2.There has been a lot of shuffling around among Orvis' suppliers in recent years. For example, I have one HT jacket from the manufacturer they had used for years. It was *not *a loose fit for its size and bordered on just big enough. It's probably about 6 years old and has a soft chest that doesn't feel fused. The year after they changed manufacturers and these jackets were much larger, with more shoulder, feel fused and I suspect are Southwick. They dropped these, went off-shore, and then the HT disappeared. This year they had some Scottish tweed jackets of USA make. I have no experience with these, but they look decent.

But back to corduroy. Christmas '09 I was gifted with an Orvis corduroy jacket. My previous two were US made and OK to good between them as to materials and workmanship. They were full fits. The '09 jacket is from China and isn't ½ the quality of the earlier versions. Flimsy, corduroy with polyester, questionable workmanship, and a much snugger fit. The jacket depicted looks much like my most recent except for the made in U.S.A. label. Perhaps Orvis has cleaned up its act, but Caveat emptor.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

windsor said:


> I hope you understand that on a scale of quality/price with Oxxford,Brioni,Kiton on the top and Haggar on the bottom, Orvis is closer to the bottom than the top. I wouldn't describe it as high quality or expensive. It may be a decent value for what it is, but it certainly does not qualify as "high quality" on an objective rating system. There is a rating of companies over on Style Forum. Check it out. I don't recall Orvis as even getting a mention.


Isn't this a bit of comparing apples and oranges? Brands like Oxxford, Brioni and Kiton are suits, ties and formalwear, and Orvis is sports, outdoors, hunting and fishing wear. Never heard of Haggar, don't know their speciality is...casual?

If I was after some suitable apparel for a trip up the Yangtze. I would probably consider Orvis. Something like Kiton or Oxxford would be the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Trip put it best, I want to like Orvis, but fishing and dog stuff aside, they end up disappointing.

The catalogs remind me of "The Territory Ahead" catalog.

Filson:Orvis::LLB:LAnds End?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Perhaps so but, Orvis does seem to offer some very nice leather goods such as weekender bags, casual belts, etc; some of which are not badly priced(?)! I've picked up a couple pair of gloves, on end of season clearance that have proved to be absolute bargains.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^ I agree with that, Eagle. I had a pair of Gokey Sauvage that lasted through 15 years of abuse, and a pair of deerskin shooting gloves with a goretex lining that was worth every penny. At their best, they resemble the old Abercrombie, but as Flanderian says, the quality of their clothing has become increasingly dicey.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps so but, Orvis does seem to offer some very nice leather goods such as weekender bags, casual belts, etc; some of which are not badly priced(?)! I've picked up a couple pair of gloves, on end of season clearance that have proved to be absolute bargains.


I agree. I've not tried Orvis' sport coats, but I've been very happy with their fishing and hunting products, Battenkill luggage, chinos, shirts, and sweaters.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

smujd said:


> Battenkill luggage


I have three pieces. The first two are from their original manufacturer, and are wonderful. The third is off-shore, was purchased perhaps 7 years ago, and is near useless junk.

Their original manufacturer was J.W. Hulme. And the bags are still available, made in the U.S.A., and just as wonderful as they ever were directly from Hulme.

https://www.jwhulmeco.com/


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> The catalogs remind me of "The Territory Ahead" catalog.


A dig perhaps at Territory Ahead, whatever, have seldom encountered more interesting and intricate shirt fabrics than at TA, sorta post-Hippie which I, or course, can really get into. Like the $59 baby below, pre-treated with pot smoke repellent:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

P&P, I probably shouldn't admit it, but I have 2 or 3 TA sport shirts that I like very much. Very original fabrics, nice colors.


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

I have bought various models of chinos from Orvis over the years and have almost never been disappointed. Probably the best non-iron chinos I've come across yet (only come in 2 colors) but very soft and natural looking. Their Ultimate Khakis--though a tad roomy for me--are great and a real value at 2 for $109. Other models I've tried I also liked except for the funky synthetic blend that their CEO calls the most comfortable Khaki in the world. Didn't like anything about them. I haven't bought a ton of Orvis items and never buy sport coats, ties, dress shirts, wool slacks or other "dressy" wear from them. Most of what I have bought has been hearty, well made and looked/wore like the real deal. True, if you don't buy right they can be over-priced. If you discriminate in what you choose to pull the trigger on however their items are generally well worth the price. While I'm at it I will throw in a good word for some of Territory Ahead's stuff. Really unique and good looking. Some crap like everyone else. Neat niche for someone to fill and I'm glad they do. Again, just be discriminating in what you buy. Not everything is for everyone. At least most of their stuff is for adults. Nothing wrong with good marketing and image building though. Lands' End and Brooks Brothers old catalogues really told you what they were about and what to expect and helped you appreciate what to look for. Wish they did more of that today.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

The Territory Ahead Ahead really does a good job at marketing their stuff with copy. And they are very good at inventing new styles of clothing, esp. jackets. Getting back to Orvis though, the thing is, there just aren't that many companies selling quality casual men's wear, so by default they are part of the conversation. FYI I just ordered this . Even though its on sale its more than I care to spend, still, I could spend a lot more on something similar. And I have some signature khakis on backorder.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Good looking shirt, Charles. Despite my complaints, I've got a number of Orvis shirts. My only real concern with the shirts (other than price, which I usually suck up), is inconsistency of sleeve length.


----------



## fashion_victim (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks gentlemen. Very helpful and informed responses, as usual.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Charles Saturn said:


> Getting back to Orvis though, the thing is, there just aren't that many companies selling quality casual men's wear, so by default they are part of the conversation.


This is an insightful point. Like it or not, casual clothing is a large part of most men's lives - perhaps more than some would care to admit it. Related threads now current about Burberry polos, shoes with jeans and khakis, etc., are examples. In retirement, my mainstays are khakis, cords and sometimes jeans with ocbds, sweaters and polos. Sport coats or suits might be worn once a week, so the ratio is six to one. To find clothes that fit an athletic body and look good, I source from BB, RL, Burberry, Bills, LE, LLB, Vineyard Vines, Prada, Lacoste, the mall stores and many more. Shoes are a separate, equally complex, issue. In shopping anywhere these days, one must expect a hit or miss experience and plenty of disappointments. These fora are a great help in confusing times.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

godan said:


> To find clothes that fit an athletic body and look good, I source from . . . Prada . . .


You have the temerity to mention Prada on the Trad Forum?!? Anathema!

One more Orvis note--they have GREAT service. Their store staff is knowledgable and helpful. Last weekend, I stopped in to pick up the Barbour wool gloves. My store was all out, but they found the gloves at another store and had them shipped to me at no cost.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

My set of signature khakis arrived today, first impressions are very favorable. The fabric is substantial, the rise generous, and the leg opening isn't too wide. They may be a touch narrow in the waist, but as we know they tend to expand during wear, so we'll see. Hopefully, they perform well in real life situations. FYI, returned the shirt, not as pictured. Thanks to Salty for pointing these out. If all goes well I plan on doubling up. ch


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

How are their moleskins?

Their website that they were the first to introduce moleskins to the States, and that their fabric is still made in a UK mill... They don't specify where the trousers are actually constructed, though.



> *The perfect outdoor cold-weather fabric*
> 
> In 1976, Orvis was the first company to bring the popular British moleskin pants to the USA. That year, a fellow by the name of "Dig" Diggory of Cambrian Fly Fishers in Wales had insisted I take a look at pants made of this extraordinarily soft cotton fabric that possesses a felt-like hand, blocks wind, and endures hard, outdoor use.
> 
> ...


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

https://www.brisbanemoss.co.uk/about.asp

While we are talking moleskin take a look at this old label


----------

